# Lunshbox'a $31,000.00 Grow Room



## lunshbox (May 23, 2009)

Well, I finally raised enough money to build my grow room. I will be breaking ground this summer. I started ordering materials and grow room supplies this week. I will describe in detail what exactly I will be doing. The only drawing I have of the room is too large to upload.


The room dimensions are 20' x 20'. There is a holding area (5'x7') with two security doors. The security doors are custom made, with the outer door being 4 thick made of steel (1/2 thick) and the inner door being 6 thick made of 1/2 thick plate steel with a hydraulic lock. The two doors set me back $4,000.00. The base is a reinforced concrete pad with a 2' high brick base. The walls are made of steel 2x4x9' beams with a metal security screen tack-welded all the way around. Then plywood and vinyl siding to make it look pretty and inconspicuous. There are no windows in this room. I am using soundproofing insulation and baffling to kill the noise of fans and ballasts and whatever else I may be doing in there. Between the walls and the baffling is also heat shield. In the ceiling there will be an exhaust cooling chamber and an intake scrubber. The cooled exhausted will be vented via a dryer vent. I am making sure to put a garbage disposal system into the sink area. Any nutrient solution or waste nutrient will be drained into a holdover tank with a reverse osmosis filter system so that the wastewater will be clean for the sewer system. I am also installing a dishwasher to expedite container and tool cleaning and sterilization. I have also constructed two ballast boxes with over temp sensors for a small fire suppression system.


For the growing materials, I spent quite a bit of money. I built all of the aeroponic systems that I am going to install. I bought 4  1000W digital ballasts with SuperSun2 reflectors. I also purchased the reflector heat covers. The veg area has 3  600W digital systems on a light mover. All of the lights are going to run on a 220V system. For the cloning and seedling area, there will be a 4 - 8 light T5 light. For ventilation, there are a total of 4  12 can filters with 4  12 can fans. Intake and exhaust will be double filtered. I am installing some racking to make an expandable cloning area that is able to hold 3 4x8 T5 light systems. I am installing 2  XGC-1 greenhouse controllers linked in with 6 CO2 tanks. I have a sulfur vaporizer to hank in the middle of the room. For temperature control, I have a 3 area a/c system that will run through the ceiling. 


All in all, this setup cost me $31,000.00. It is the best money I have ever spent and I will post pictures of everything when I am done (around October).


----------



## hailstorm (May 23, 2009)

Dear God! Please post those pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newb19547 (May 23, 2009)

^^What he said!^^


----------



## KroNiKinG (May 23, 2009)

Hubba hubba hubba


I love the security measures on your plants, its like a max security prison!


----------



## KittenKiller (May 23, 2009)

hailstorm said:


> Dear God! Please post those pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ya srsly i gotta see this


----------



## spandy (May 23, 2009)

Not bashing on you in anyway bro, just curious what the expensive security is for? I'm sure you don't expect it to stop the 5-0 because a search warrant will crush any door you put in it's way because cops never say "all well, it's locked" lol. So I was just curious as to why so much security was all.

Can't wait to see pics!!!!!!! Good luck man.


----------



## KroNiKinG (May 23, 2009)

Heh i think the cops are gonna need some plastic explosives to get through that door.


----------



## kidaihuan (May 23, 2009)

I hope you can move that much. All the concrete and steel doors in the world aren't going to help if someone narcs.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 23, 2009)

Man where the security cams at? lol jkin man nice grow setup.


----------



## KroNiKinG (May 23, 2009)

I wanna know how you got all that stuff in without letting the neighbors know.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 23, 2009)

security cams with internet links are a must, and cheap too, fuck the narcs, i know that shit is for the jackers


----------



## rhyzo (May 23, 2009)

www.imageshack.us ! you can uplaod the big picture to there!


----------



## Robo high (May 23, 2009)

hey dude if u cant upload ur mic here just upload it to photobucket.com
and post a link here cuz really everybody is ganna wanna see this


----------



## iloveit (May 23, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> security cams with internet links are a must, and cheap too, fuck the narcs, i know that shit is for the jackers



Ive been interested in setting up a wireless cam with an internet link. But my only concerns are picture quality & of course flickering from the bright HPS lights. Have you hooked up a security cam before, which one(s) would you recommend?


----------



## lunshbox (May 23, 2009)

spandy said:


> Not bashing on you in anyway bro, just curious what the expensive security is for? I'm sure you don't expect it to stop the 5-0 because a search warrant will crush any door you put in it's way because cops never say "all well, it's locked" lol. So I was just curious as to why so much security was all.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics!!!!!!! Good luck man.


The security is for the neighbors, not the cops. Plus it could double as a fallout shelter  I just ordered the concrete today for the pad. Like I said earlier also, all I have a picture of is a rough drawing of the plans I did on ms paint. I won't put any pics of the outside of the building or construction on here for security purposes. Wouldn't want anyone figuring out where I live


----------



## b1izzard (May 23, 2009)

lunshbox said:


> The security is for the neighbors, not the cops. Plus it could double as a fallout shelter  I just ordered the concrete today for the pad. Like I said earlier also, all I have a picture of is a rough drawing of the plans I did on ms paint. I won't put any pics of the outside of the building or construction on here for security purposes. Wouldn't want anyone figuring out where I live


no offense but if someone you had to be worried about finding you really wanted to find you it wouldnt be all that hard to get your isp. Cops are pretty good at that. 

But anyways good luck with the construction. I hope it works out well for you


----------



## nathenking (May 27, 2009)

Good luck brother!!! Sounds like a dream room.... Keep us posted....


----------



## braker642 (May 27, 2009)

the thing i dont understand is why spend $31,000 on a grow room unless your going to be pushing mad weight and if its just for personal you would never get your money back. best of luck and cant wait for pictures


----------



## Hotwired (May 28, 2009)

braker642 said:


> the thing i dont understand is why spend $31,000 on a grow room unless your going to be pushing mad weight and if its just for personal you would never get your money back. best of luck and cant wait for pictures


Pushing mad weight?

He gets his money back after 10 pounds. 10 pounds aint too much. I'm sure care givers can handle that load in one shot.

After that it's all profit. In 6 months time this guy can prolly do 10 pounds a grow. You figure out the rest


----------



## GrowTech (May 28, 2009)

b1izzard said:


> no offense but if someone you had to be worried about finding you really wanted to find you it wouldnt be all that hard to get your isp. Cops are pretty good at that.
> 
> But anyways good luck with the construction. I hope it works out well for you


yeah it would be hard...


to thread op. post photos!


----------



## Mr.Bob Saget (May 31, 2009)

How do I tag this thread so I dont loose it.. I want to see if this guy is BSing!


----------



## Mr.Bob Saget (Jun 7, 2009)

Dude, how about an update!


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jun 7, 2009)

This room is going to be fucking crazyyy..

Good luck to you bro, ill be watching


later


----------



## 420caregiver (Jul 17, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> This room is going to be fucking crazyyy..
> 
> Good luck to you bro, ill be watching
> 
> ...


This was a waste what happen?

No grow?


Wow more B.S?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah, the security doors baffle me as well  just who do you keep as neighbours! they gonna be driving landrovers into your door at 2am in need of a joint or something?


----------



## drnkrssn (Jul 17, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of overkill for a 4000W flower room, but you can do whatever you want or can afford. I know people who have more wattage than that in a garage and have not had problems for years. I don't think the RO of wastewater is going to work well. The micro-filters will become clogged very fast. What is your reasoning for filtering before entering the municipal waste stream?


----------



## irnameless (Jul 17, 2009)

dude....sounds great.....hey i am starting my own grow room...no where near yours....and dont have 30k to start....is there anyway i could get your plans for aeropinics system that you built...am fixing to build one but can seem to find perfect for my situation. thanks


----------



## purple blues (Jul 18, 2009)

from the way he talks its not gonna be finished till october and thats when the pics will fly...telling us right now is such a tease haha let's see what that 31 k does and also i'd watch what computer your using when your uploading pics of a decent size grow like your doing.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jul 18, 2009)

30k to run a tiny 4kw grow room?

Better get some bulletproof glass on all the windows and install gun ports for your m60's while you're at it


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 18, 2009)

it's sick, no question, but yes, money well spent is a term i think need not apply


----------



## OregonMeds (Jul 18, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> it's sick, no question, but yes, money well spent is a term i think need not apply


No that's the point though it's not money well spent on a budget of 30k getting a room that can only produce 4kw worth of bud, that's absolutely nothing really and unless his house is made of 6" thick steel with a 6" thick steel roof the crazy doors etc weren't needed or helpful. Solid core doors with steel plate bolted on and reinforcement in the walls would have done just as well for 1/10th the cost and all that wasted money could have gone to 10kw more light. 

If someone knows what you have going on and wants in they can always get in, it's not ricket science to drive a truck right trough your wall and do a snatch and grab.

Nobody should know, period, then you don't have all this problem. Now you have a door so overwhelming it's just advertising something is more valuable that it really is there? Pot may be valuable but the amount you can grow with 4k isn't any more valuable than the average used car sitting in the average garage.

Not meaning to really ride you op, I'm just saying...

Even if you can only grow 6 plants legally you could throw a shitload more more light at them and have been a lot better off it sounds to me like you don't understand what light you need for what it seems you are trying to do.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 18, 2009)

he said 3x600w for veg/4k bud so thats a perpetual grow @ the nieborhood fo 5.8kw but i must agree 30k is ridiculous for that.. but all the tech toys do add up.. co2 burners, industrial chiller, e/c submerssible meters, pumps, plumbing and ro get real pricey. . shit everything costs.. but 5-10k couldve done 5.8kw im sure of that


----------



## ronin673 (Jul 19, 2009)

I just have a closet...


----------



## DRGreyMind (Jul 19, 2009)

and it doubles up as a nuclear fallout shelter!


----------



## marni3d (Jul 19, 2009)

this sounds insane - would like to see some pics?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 19, 2009)

why even post that your spending that much on a grow?? that is called a "red flag".... even if its in building materials and everything else.. and yea.. security seems a little over the top.. sometimes more is less... i know if there was something like that around my area, all the little meth heads that enjoy breaking into places would be on that like a fat kid out of diet camp on a box of little debbie snack cakes... although i agree security is smart, sometimes less is more... and besides that, the cost is crazy for what it will be in the end.. hope it pays off for you bro... just sounds like this is going to turn bad at some point... anyways.. thats my 2 cents.. its not my grow to critize more than i have...

good luck and stay safe.....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> No that's the point though it's not money well spent on a budget of 30k getting a room that can only produce 4kw worth of bud, that's absolutely nothing really and unless his house is made of 6" thick steel with a 6" thick steel roof the crazy doors etc weren't needed or helpful.


that's what i meant, the term money well spent, well that term doesn't aply, cus it's not money well spent, i could probably set up a 4kw system for the door money alone


----------



## SpeakerBoxd (Jul 19, 2009)

I feel like i accidently jizzed in my pants thinking i'd see some fort knox grow room after clicking. 

But once those pics arrive i stand corrected.

- Speaker Box D


----------



## timsatx1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Are you lying to us?


----------



## nsb823 (Jul 19, 2009)

of course he is you think he spent 31k on a grow room? y r there no pics?


----------



## bgmike8 (Jul 19, 2009)

i thought i was the only one with gun ports and m60's


----------



## snoop2217 (Jul 19, 2009)

cant wait til october. sounds like ur building a vault


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 19, 2009)

i dont see this costing 31k.

no need for the security. a door wooden door is fine with a lock.


anyways.. gl


----------



## b7ackspade (Jul 19, 2009)

i have a grow room with no lock! i think i need to get a lock now.


----------



## 420caregiver (Jul 20, 2009)

How do you keep a dumb person in suspense?

Ill tell you in October LOL


----------



## Daboss (Jul 21, 2009)

Props to lush for the security.. and for every1 here saying he's going over the top... you are all very very wrong and miss guided... you all must not live in a city were people there jobs are finding grow ops and robbing them... that is why he's gone to the bees kness to ensure he doesnt get pinched.. he obvs isnt having the steel doors as his exterior that would be like a big giant neon sign to his grow.. he's probly gonna make his own self contatained room in the middle of his house or garage or warehouse w.e he is building... Wat every1 here doesnt understand is he is obvsly doin this for a long term investment not just making a fuckin grow box becuz thats all they can fit in there apartment or thats all there mommmy will allow...
Lushbox knows wats up.. give him pointers not critizime you fools.. your all just too bloody jelouse he's doing wat your all dreamin of doing but cant cuz you dont have the money


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 21, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> yeah it would be hard...
> 
> 
> to thread op. post photos!



Are you referring to RIU security for this thread.

Is this system a secure site. 

Thanks.


----------



## jberry (Jul 21, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> Are you referring to RIU security for this thread.
> 
> Is this system a secure site.
> 
> Thanks.


i would like to know this also... do tell why it would be hard.


----------



## kho20 (Jul 21, 2009)

if i was this dude i wouldnt post pics for at least 2 reasons first grows go bad when you brag, second, all the negative comments about <this is bs or hes lying> this is why the site sucks all the damn assholes makin not worth while to share anything and hell who gives a damn if he took the time to write a long ass post explaining in detail his ideal grow room trying to get critiques and opinions apparently this means nothing ,also hmmm no pics if you remember (or bothered to read) it says that he will not post pics until finished in octtober hmmm its july so yeah we got to wait 

as for if this is some fantasy grow room that was wrote in total fiction oh well it was a nice read very thought out , id rather read well thought out fiction, than very unreal fiction (ie holy bible) but hell thats my two cents


----------



## hustler1963 (Jul 21, 2009)

I sure hope you have a green thumb


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 21, 2009)

oh shit man you got the hook up!


----------



## naturalhigh (Jul 22, 2009)

dude man...most people on this site know how to grow aside from the few hs kids using the computer lab at school day dreamin.....and for 30 k... thats a fucking waste of a grow room..and having it only 4k? you have to be kiddding..really...for that space and half that i could turn 5 to 10 lbs a month.... or shit...run 6 (4 by 8 ) hydro huts back toback with 600 duals and flip flops with a hydrofarm mover in each...shit that wouldnt even cost you no more then a grand a setup with the lights and fans complete...then you would have another 6 k to spend on the ac shit and cooling...and some web cams..

and as for security..thats all good and all but if your in a place where someone finds out. .your in the wrong place to begin with..no matter how big or small or large your doorr is there goona come nocking...swat..feds..doesnt matter.. the best security is sometimes keeping everything under the radar with nothing more as a wooden door and a lock..as someone already said....as even now im building a 24 foot by 14 room....in that setup im going to have running two side by side 16 foot by 4 foot aero setups running 240 ish plants a unit 4 plants sq foot....and having that be covered by 5 600 digis each on a huge NO bar wood rack system and a 16 foot light mover track system...... and this hole setup is costing me little less then 3 gs complete...lights, fans..tubes..the works and each one of those setups will do from 5 to 8 lbs... two of those working 4 weeks apart..with 4 day veg and you have your self a growing powerhouse that can but built for less then 10 gs total..soo to spend 30k on a room is a little unreal and seems you dont know what your doing but good luck...




Daboss said:


> Props to lush for the security.. and for every1 here saying he's going over the top... you are all very very wrong and miss guided... you all must not live in a city were people there jobs are finding grow ops and robbing them... that is why he's gone to the bees kness to ensure he doesnt get pinched.. he obvs isnt having the steel doors as his exterior that would be like a big giant neon sign to his grow.. he's probly gonna make his own self contatained room in the middle of his house or garage or warehouse w.e he is building... Wat every1 here doesnt understand is he is obvsly doin this for a long term investment not just making a fuckin grow box becuz thats all they can fit in there apartment or thats all there mommmy will allow...
> Lushbox knows wats up.. give him pointers not critizime you fools.. your all just too bloody jelouse he's doing wat your all dreamin of doing but cant cuz you dont have the money


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 22, 2009)

i'm nbot being an arsehole or a wanker, i'm stating that 4K for a door is fucking stupid, it's not a matter of debate, that's jsut what it is.

as said, if the police want to see inside the room, then they're gonna see inside the room. if it's to keep these people whose job it is to steal grow ops, then he still doesn't need it. for a start it's america so what's wrong with a standard windowless locked door, a good lock, and a gun under your pillow. 

if he needs 4K of door to stop someone sneaking in and pinching buds, it's because he's got a sign in the front lawn advertising the room..

has he even replied since the OP? (not trying to be a dick here, but i have seen too many threads with some arrogant arse lying for his own reasons, then never comes back to the thread)


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 22, 2009)

naturalhigh said:


> dude man...most people on this site know how to grow aside from the few hs kids using the computer lab at school day dreamin.....and for 30 k... thats a fucking waste of a grow room..and having it only 4k? you have to be kiddding..really...for that space and half that i could turn 5 to 10 lbs a month.... or shit...run 6 (4 by 8 ) hydro huts back toback with 600 duals and flip flops with a hydrofarm mover in each...shit that wouldnt even cost you no more then a grand a setup with the lights and fans complete...then you would have another 6 k to spend on the ac shit and cooling...and some web cams..
> 
> and as for security..thats all good and all but if your in a place where someone finds out. .your in the wrong place to begin with..no matter how big or small or large your doorr is there goona come nocking...swat..feds..doesnt matter.. the best security is sometimes keeping everything under the radar with nothing more as a wooden door and a lock..as someone already said....as even now im building a 24 foot by 14 room....in that setup im going to have running two side by side 16 foot by 4 foot aero setups running 240 ish plants a unit 4 plants sq foot....and having that be covered by 5 600 digis each on a huge NO bar wood rack system and a 16 foot light mover track system...... and this hole setup is costing me little less then 3 gs complete...lights, fans..tubes..the works and each one of those setups will do from 5 to 8 lbs... two of those working 4 weeks apart..with 4 day veg and you have your self a growing powerhouse that can but built for less then 10 gs total..soo to spend 30k on a room is a little unreal and seems you dont know what your doing but good luck...



Yeah you are right I'm Pricing a system tight now with 192 sites 6/1000 HPS, on a 12 ft lightrail 5, 3 6 bulb T-5 4's With sentinel automation co2 gen 26,000btu A/C, lots of bells and whistles. All for $11,000 with nutes, RO and room construction.

This Cat's Crazy LOL

Maybe SoG's room cost that, but this is small time. Stealth is your only security


----------



## jberry (Jul 23, 2009)

The two doors set me back $4,000.00.
I am making sure to put a garbage disposal system into the sink area.
I am also installing a dishwasher


----------



## headbandrocker (Jul 23, 2009)

Cant wait to see her up an runnin!


----------



## ~FreeFlight~ (Jul 23, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Cant wait to see her up an runnin!


I might not know much, but this sounds like a bunch of CRAP. I highly doubt we will see anything nice.


----------



## illthrilla (Jul 23, 2009)

BULLSHIT! This guy doesn't have shit. $31k? i could do what he claims to have(X4) done for a fraction of that cost. And lets say he really did all this, what did he tell everyone around that saw him carrying in all those building materials? Good luck making that 31 g's back with your poorly designed, inadequately lit room before the bubblegum find ya! Horsecock and shambles


----------



## ne14a420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bullshit. Liar!!!


----------



## fenispingers (Aug 8, 2009)

That price seems fine dosen't it ?? hes building a stucture/dwelling from the sounds of it , how many of you ( giving him shit ) have ever added on to your home ? he's laying foundations building a couple of rooms ( basically building a kitchen ) and then putting growing units in . I would have thought this would cost as much no ? The doors well ... if it makes him feel safe then their sweet as ( there possibly internal as well - more stealth than you give him credit for ) some people would spend as much on a dining table or fire place ect ... Some people like nice things , things that don't play computer games ...


----------



## SableZen (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't think it's fair to compare the cost of using an already built room or area of a house to the cost of building an entire dedicated structure along with all the needed grow equipment.

If I had $30k to spend on a dream set-up as a hobbyist - I'd do it too. It doesn't matter if you *could* run a commercial grow op for cheaper, that's not the desire or point I don't think?


----------



## MrJoshC (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree, everyone of the people saying bull shit and talking about solar panels are the reason we will never see the real glory of the grow. Many times in the beginning the OP said he doesn't want nay sayers. I can't blame him for leaving. On top of that, 99% or more of the people reading this thread have never even tried making a grow this big (including myself) and don't understand the costs to it. That is the problem here, everyone thinks they know everything... So lets take this as a lesson, keep our mouths shut and LEARN SOMETHING until we have 31k grow rooms to back our selves up.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 9, 2009)

lol thats what i said on like page 2 haha we never get to have anything good lol the guy was all excited and gave us a lil taste of whats to come then everyone started if no pics it dont exist well duh its not finished read the OP damn lol it says hell update in oct its still august folks..... and all of you guys saying i can build a room that produces that or more for a fraction of the cost let me quote " wheres the pics its bullshit without pics" lol i mean damn you wanna call bullshit with your fantasy rooms backing you up ........ hell it mite be " overkill" on cost security or whatever, but hes building a normal looking structure to house a not so normal grow op and keep in fan noise smell heat etc. and pretty much be self contained and not produce a heavy power margin "BIG RED FLAG ON BIG GROWS" so before i bag on the dude ill sit idelly by while he builds this then says in october heres some pics guys


----------



## hayzeheven (Aug 9, 2009)

Nay Sayers Just be hatin.. Liars and jealous.. Or they can spend less cuz they live in bumblefuck and they have miles of nothing, and they can grow in greenhouses, outdoors, or even indoors with minimal security and mediocre lighting.. I want to see this shit, then I want him to private message me with further instructions on wheras this place is so I can go hang out with him everday.. I'm sure he'll have no problem as long as I'm polite lol


----------



## vertise (Aug 9, 2009)

I got to say i doubt that there is any setup like this in the works. Its all to impress people out there. I mean the threa in months old and not one pic. I grow on the moon to avoid all detection. I just got the russian to set up a green house for me.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 9, 2009)

lunshbox said:


> Well, I finally raised enough money to build my grow room. I will be breaking ground this summer. I started ordering materials and grow room supplies this week. I will describe in detail what exactly I will be doing. The only drawing I have of the room is too large to upload.
> 
> 
> The room dimensions are 20' x 20'. There is a holding area (5'x7') with two security doors. The security doors are custom made, with the outer door being 4 thick made of steel (1/2 thick) and the inner door being 6 thick made of 1/2 thick plate steel with a hydraulic lock. The two doors set me back $4,000.00. The base is a reinforced concrete pad with a 2' high brick base. The walls are made of steel 2x4x9' beams with a metal security screen tack-welded all the way around. Then plywood and vinyl siding to make it look pretty and inconspicuous. There are no windows in this room. I am using soundproofing insulation and baffling to kill the noise of fans and ballasts and whatever else I may be doing in there. Between the walls and the baffling is also heat shield. In the ceiling there will be an exhaust cooling chamber and an intake scrubber. The cooled exhausted will be vented via a dryer vent. I am making sure to put a garbage disposal system into the sink area. Any nutrient solution or waste nutrient will be drained into a holdover tank with a reverse osmosis filter system so that the wastewater will be clean for the sewer system. I am also installing a dishwasher to expedite container and tool cleaning and sterilization. I have also constructed two ballast boxes with over temp sensors for a small fire suppression system.
> ...


Damn. Sounds like an awesome set up. Do you need an employee?


----------



## vertise (Aug 9, 2009)

im surprised how many people believe this crap. who the fuck gets a 6 inch steel door and builds a all steel structure. Thats just stupid. How could one say they are being discrete, how do you explain a building that looks like a bank vault and has little to know heat signature coming from it discrete. Also who are you hiring to build this thing. Also if someone built this thing getting back to a no heat signature, but yet use so much power. Its not like someone would say hey this place runs more power then a house with a family of 6 but yet so ice cold inside. you say your gonna run 4 1000 watts, 3 600 watts, 12 fans, 4 t5's 8 bulbs each a dishwasher, and everything else and yet no heat will show and your electrical bill will be about 600 a month for that one 20 by 20 space.


----------



## DUMB ASS GUY (Aug 9, 2009)

Daboss said:


> Props to lush for the security.. and for every1 here saying he's going over the top... you are all very very wrong and miss guided... you all must not live in a city were people there jobs are finding grow ops and robbing them... that is why he's gone to the bees kness to ensure he doesnt get pinched.. he obvs isnt having the steel doors as his exterior that would be like a big giant neon sign to his grow.. he's probly gonna make his own self contatained room in the middle of his house or garage or warehouse w.e he is building... Wat every1 here doesnt understand is he is obvsly doin this for a long term investment not just making a fuckin grow box becuz thats all they can fit in there apartment or thats all there mommmy will allow...
> Lushbox knows wats up.. give him pointers not critizime you fools.. your all just too bloody jelouse he's doing wat your all dreamin of doing but cant cuz you dont have the money


lushbox clearly created another account to defend himself.


----------



## fenispingers (Aug 10, 2009)

_lushbox clearly created another account to defend himself._

I must admit that was my feeling to ...


----------



## sirbudmaster (Aug 10, 2009)

why create a post in May to finish is OCTOBER! had to expect everyone would call BS.


Peace


----------



## sirbudmaster (Aug 10, 2009)

DUMB ASS GUY said:


> lushbox clearly created another account to defend himself.





fenispingers said:


> _lushbox clearly created another account to defend himself._
> 
> I must admit that was my feeling to ...



sounds like him speaking to from original posts back in May 


peace


----------



## Iwuzbornhigh (Aug 10, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen! This is bs,, i would spend $31,000 on a shack in the middle of nowhere to really cultivate just my 2 cent!


----------



## morphus657 (Aug 10, 2009)

420caregiver said:


> How do you keep a dumb person in suspense?
> 
> Ill tell you in October LOL


 



So true !!!! lol


----------



## carling (Aug 10, 2009)

You lot need to read the first post again

he's building a grow room from scratch,,,,,,,,ground up,,,,,,,,not making a room into a grow room!!!!!!!!!!!

Sounds cheap if you ask me

even if it is bullsh*t,,,,,,you lot sound even more stupid than him

peace out everyone,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

Iwuzbornhigh said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! This is bs,, i would spend $31,000 on a shack in the middle of nowhere to really cultivate just my 2 cent!



wow 8 post and your callin BS because of no pics hmmm show me some pics of your grow room then i kno mine aint shit but hell if you read for shit you can see it states no pics tell oct pretty sure thats a few months away so yeah go smoke dude


----------



## PceNluV (Aug 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> wow 8 post and your callin BS because of no pics hmmm show me some pics of your grow room then i kno mine aint shit but hell if you read for shit you can see it states no pics tell oct pretty sure thats a few months away so yeah go smoke dude


true dat.. im gonna come back and see what its all about..peacez


----------



## jberry (Aug 10, 2009)

kinda sucks to drop all that cash and only end up with a 4000 watt bloom room...
just my opinion tho. and u prolly dont need all three 600's, or the dishwasher (how much stuff could u need to wash??)
i personally would re-think how 2 set this up.

as for the doors, its hard 4 me to say if u needs them of not (+ u already bought them). if you live in the wrong part of town and the jackers know your holdin on something big, then they will do some crazy shit to home invasion your ass. - it happens in my town here and there... hydro store got robbed with machine guns and the cannabis club got held up as well a few years back. it just depends on where you live and who you associate with.

anyhow i would double up on the lights... 8 x 1000 watters... above four 4 x 8 trays and make this shit serious. if you want to get serious spending $ and serious building the room than you should get serious about the grow and make the most of your space and investment.


----------



## redivider (Aug 10, 2009)

drnkrssn said:


> There seems to be a lot of overkill for a 4000W flower room, but you can do whatever you want or can afford. I know people who have more wattage than that in a garage and have not had problems for years. I don't think the RO of wastewater is going to work well. The micro-filters will become clogged very fast. What is your reasoning for filtering before entering the municipal waste stream?


i believe dumping commercial-grade fertilizers directly into average waste water systems constitutes an additional federal offense the pigs will try to pile on... 3-5 extra years in prison is reason enough to put some filters in my view....


----------



## Teeg420 (Aug 10, 2009)

i call bullshit! And just cause i have a low post count doesnt mean im a newb, its means i dont post on RIU.


----------



## vertise (Aug 10, 2009)

newbie what a fucking newb....Just kidding lol. Yea i called bullshit too and explained how dumb it all sounded. I feel like i should make a thread saying I just found 3 pounds of hash and it keeps coming.


----------



## zerran elar (Aug 10, 2009)

DRGreyMind said:


> and it doubles up as a nuclear fallout shelter!


lol stocked full of top ramen soup? lol Good luck man!! cant wait to see theese pictures.


----------



## Iwuzbornhigh (Aug 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> wow 8 post and your callin BS because of no pics hmmm show me some pics of your grow room then i kno mine aint shit but hell if you read for shit you can see it states no pics tell oct pretty sure thats a few months away so yeah go smoke dude


Alright HO its in my sig and also heres the link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/222231-1st-timer-pc-growing.html ,, just getting started but atleast i post what the fuck i have fruitcake,, why would anyone boast what they have and then make you wait months for the pics,, shit atleast take a pic of a bag of cement in a dug out hole or something,, anything,, shit.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

Iwuzbornhigh said:


> Alright HO its in my sig and also heres the link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/222231-1st-timer-pc-growing.html ,, just getting started but atleast i post what the fuck i have fruitcake,, why would anyone boast what they have and then make you wait months for the pics,, shit atleast take a pic of a bag of cement in a dug out hole or something,, anything,, shit.



first calm down big guy ... the worlds not gonna blow up jus cus i said post your grow jus dont be a lil badass over nothin and its KHO....

and again read dude he wasn't bragging he wanted to tell someone cus hes excited and believe me ill def be one of the first to rain the shit down on him if we dont see anything from this .... and yes your rite he should at least post something( the doors.... plans.... materials....anything) 

and ill check your grow out i like the pc grows find your way to mine when you get the chance like i said it aint shit but hell its posted ......

so peace bro and lets all jus smoke a bowl


----------



## Iwuzbornhigh (Aug 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> first calm down big guy ... the worlds not gonna blow up jus cus i said post your grow jus dont be a lil badass over nothin and its KHO....
> 
> and again read dude he wasn't bragging he wanted to tell someone cus hes excited and believe me ill def be one of the first to rain the shit down on him if we dont see anything from this .... and yes your rite he should at least post something( the doors.... plans.... materials....anything)
> 
> ...


Sorry I snapped,, were cool bro.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

Teeg420 said:


> i call bullshit! And just cause i have a low post count doesnt mean im a newb, its means i dont post on RIU.


 u have 3 posts and u call bullshit...your Sad!!My room cost $5000.00+


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> u have 3 posts and u call bullshit...your Sad!!My room cost $5000.00+


hell yes another supporter and love the avatar bro


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

lunshbox said:


> Well, I finally raised enough money to build my grow room. I will be breaking ground this summer. I started ordering materials and grow room supplies this week. I will describe in detail what exactly I will be doing. The only drawing I have of the room is too large to upload.
> 
> 
> The room dimensions are 20' x 20'. There is a holding area (5'x7') with two security doors. The security doors are custom made, with the outer door being 4&#8221; thick made of steel (1/2&#8221; thick) and the inner door being 6&#8221; thick made of 1/2&#8221; thick plate steel with a hydraulic lock. The two doors set me back $4,000.00. The base is a reinforced concrete pad with a 2' high brick base. The walls are made of steel 2&#8221;x4&#8221;x9' beams with a metal security screen tack-welded all the way around. Then plywood and vinyl siding to make it look pretty and inconspicuous. There are no windows in this room. I am using soundproofing insulation and baffling to kill the noise of fans and ballasts and whatever else I may be doing in there. Between the walls and the baffling is also heat shield. In the ceiling there will be an exhaust cooling chamber and an intake scrubber. The cooled exhausted will be vented via a dryer vent. I am making sure to put a garbage disposal system into the sink area. Any nutrient solution or waste nutrient will be drained into a holdover tank with a reverse osmosis filter system so that the wastewater will be clean for the sewer system. I am also installing a dishwasher to expedite container and tool cleaning and sterilization. I have also constructed two ballast boxes with over temp sensors for a small fire suppression system.
> ...


 
ROCK FUCKING ON DUDE.......
I'm subscribed
Check out my room


----------



## commonbean (Aug 10, 2009)

Is this even real? Where are the updates?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

commonbean said:


> Is this even real? Where are the updates?




really do we have to go thru this again?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

illthrilla said:


> BULLSHIT! This guy doesn't have shit. $31k? i could do what he claims to have(X4) done for a fraction of that cost. And lets say he really did all this, what did he tell everyone around that saw him carrying in all those building materials? Good luck making that 31 g's back with your poorly designed, inadequately lit room before the bubblegum find ya! Horsecock and shambles


Another newbie
Have you ever bought top of the line growing stuff!!!.........Fuck building my room from ground up was $5000+K


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> really do we have to go thru this again?


 no fucking shit


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fuck This Thread is Full Of NEWBIE'S.........Their just mad cause they dont know how to build a sick room...........Thats all


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 10, 2009)

cant wait to see what you are goin to do with all that money you have for ur grow rooms.. this should be interesting..


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Fuck This Thread is Full Of NEWBIE'S.........Their just mad cause they dont know how to build a sick room...........Thats all


EXACTLY lol oh and you got a kickass room yourself i wish i could be that lucky


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 10, 2009)

Best of luck. This one time I spent a whole $200 on a grow room, still turned out decent weed, lol. I wish I had that much disposable income, I keep spending it on stupid stuff like more motorcycles or a new college degree.


----------



## tat2ue (Aug 10, 2009)

lunshbox said:


> Well, I finally raised enough money to build my grow room. I will be breaking ground this summer. I started ordering materials and grow room supplies this week. I will describe in detail what exactly I will be doing. The only drawing I have of the room is too large to upload.
> 
> 
> The room dimensions are 20' x 20'. There is a holding area (5'x7') with two security doors. The security doors are custom made, with the outer door being 4 thick made of steel (1/2 thick) and the inner door being 6 thick made of 1/2 thick plate steel with a hydraulic lock. The two doors set me back $4,000.00. The base is a reinforced concrete pad with a 2' high brick base. The walls are made of steel 2x4x9' beams with a metal security screen tack-welded all the way around. Then plywood and vinyl siding to make it look pretty and inconspicuous. There are no windows in this room. I am using soundproofing insulation and baffling to kill the noise of fans and ballasts and whatever else I may be doing in there. Between the walls and the baffling is also heat shield. In the ceiling there will be an exhaust cooling chamber and an intake scrubber. The cooled exhausted will be vented via a dryer vent. I am making sure to put a garbage disposal system into the sink area. Any nutrient solution or waste nutrient will be drained into a holdover tank with a reverse osmosis filter system so that the wastewater will be clean for the sewer system. I am also installing a dishwasher to expedite container and tool cleaning and sterilization. I have also constructed two ballast boxes with over temp sensors for a small fire suppression system.
> ...


*My grow room....*

*it has a mother room (Spare Bedroom)*

*it has a Clone room (spare bath room)*

*It has a veg room for rooted clones (spare bedroom closet)*

*It has a 8 x 12 flower room built in the garage and handles 4 x 1000w HPS lights. I can't upload the plans cuz they are in my head and for security purposes I can't show my head  cuz my face is attached to the plans*

*It sits behind a solid steel security door that raises vertically w/ a remote control (garage door opener) and has a 15 dollar key lock on the flower room*

*The entire op sits behind a solid steel entrance door with a dead bolt,doorbell,and a tacky welcome mat. *

*My security system is a slick notice outside the flower room and a toothless chiuaua taco bell dog and a mean as shit girl friend.*

*99% of this entire op was DIY and cost $2167.18 plus (gotta know where to shop guys) and probably just as secure as a $31,000 room. It has everything from temp and humidity controls to co2 enrichment but like I said it was all DIY. It handles 160 plants(lolly popped) on 2 tables in flower at one time, and is a perpetual grow.*


----------



## tat2ue (Aug 10, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> *My grow room....*
> 
> *it has a mother room (Spare Bedroom)*
> 
> ...


 
Add'l pics of a 2100 buck grow room and the DIY natural gas CO2 generater


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> *My grow room....*
> 
> *it has a mother room (Spare Bedroom)*
> 
> ...


yes you can put togheter a small grow op even nice grow ops for less but as you stated you converted a structure ....hes building a whole building built specifically to not be noticed and hell i could see how making some thing that seems so simple to hide something extravagent could cost so much... have any of you built entire structures before its damn costly plus his huge doors then the cost of hiding the heat sig then the ro sytem the lights the materials for growing and then even the cost of growing alot of you are not factoring in the actual plants and its needs too like seeds soil nutes pots and etc i bet if you went and priced everything the guy said and factored all the goodies you gotta have then youd all calm the fuck down and wait


----------



## kho20 (Aug 10, 2009)

but btw you do have a nice setup there


----------



## Red Bull & Vodka (Aug 10, 2009)

If the cops do come for ya, you can lock yourself in their and smoke away till they get in or you run out of food.


----------



## tat2ue (Aug 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> but btw you do have a nice setup there


 
Thanks. But what I'm trying to get at is this is not a new stand alone structure as you stated . It can't be. Imagine a 20x20 building in the middle of a lot with no windows and a steel entrance door...Under the radar???? no fuckin way. Besides he stated he was gonna vent the heat thru his dryer vent. So he does plan on building this at his house or at a laundry mat , which is it??? And beside that, you are not going to build a stand alone building from scratch with a grow-op of this size anywhere w/o permits electrcal hook ups which require permits and zoning ect.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 11, 2009)

lmao, idc how much ur room cost, ALL of you spent the amount of money you had at the time and could afford, it doesnt matter HOW much ur room is or was, no body gives a shit, its what u can produce. i bet my 400$ system could outbeat a majority of anyones grow in this thread, and still have bragging rights. regardless, the man has money to waste (and i say waste cuz you could do better with less bro) and feels the need to spend 31K. altho i will call bs for now, because yes, he could take pix of something, or this project area (which alot of growers do before they build) and if u have 31k to blow like that, im SURE you have 200$ so spend on a camera to take pix. so my bs will stand until we get something, october is kinda bs, because you can have this room build in less time than that. ive seen 2 STORY HOUSES built in 3 days. u cant tell me a small cement room takes months and months to finish. but then again, he could be doing it by himself. ALL IN ALL THO your money dont mean shit, unless u can back it up with some product. and that 31k will have gone to nothing if u cant even grow.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 11, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> Thanks. But what I'm trying to get at is this is not a new stand alone structure as you stated . It can't be. Imagine a 20x20 building in the middle of a lot with no windows and a steel entrance door...Under the radar???? no fuckin way. Besides he stated he was gonna vent the heat thru his dryer vent. So he does plan on building this at his house or at a laundry mat , which is it??? And beside that, you are not going to build a stand alone building from scratch with a grow-op of this size anywhere w/o permits electrcal hook ups which require permits and zoning ect.


 yes you do make good points about the permits hes not gonna ask for a permit for his grow op hell get a standard build permit and all that can be some of the cost as in new electric poles being put in he says the dryer vent because heat released there is less inconsipiciuous when choppers fly over there looking for unusual heat in unusual areas like out the roof or doors not the dryer vent he also said he itll be at his house and will be built to match his house and look like a shed i could totally see jus the building costing this much


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 11, 2009)

can we atleast see a pic of the ground where you plain on putting this monster cab or the side of the house
..........hay new rule no talking about nothing you cant prove with pics, you say you have blueprints then take pics of the prints and upload those


----------



## NS775 (Aug 11, 2009)

If it smells like shit, it is probably shit. I don't know about you, but if I see a big pile of stinky brown slop on the ground I don't need to pick it up and taste it to be confident that it is shit. 

As previously mentioned, there are so many things wrong with this $31K grow room claim that it just baffles me why people keep posting this "dood im so stoked on yur setup bra! Dat shit sounds totally rad, I can't wait to see pics!" crap. Seriously... are you getting a permit for this rather conspicuous construction project?... Did you really get an engineer to sign off on your blueprints for this supposed inpenatrable metal fortress... Are you pouring the concrete foundation yourself? Why only 3x600W Veg / 4KW Flower in a $31K building?, Perhaps because you have no clue and that is the largest grow your feeble mind could imagine? You claim that you are running your waste water through RO before dumping it to municipal lines.... do you run RO on your septic/sewage lines in your house where you live?.......... Dishwasher.... Garbage Disposal..... 4" Metal security doors? Shit, why not throw in a periscope so you can see out, even with no windows, and maybe an ejection seat to escape if looters break ur security door, Oh! and don't forget a hot-air balloon launching pad.

PLEASE! lets see this 4K door! I'll bet you 4 grand I could make short work of your fancy door with my oxy-acetalene torch, and I'll even buy you a normal door with $100 of the $4k.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 11, 2009)

wow... is it just me or did everyone miss the part where this guy said he is just begining to order the concrete... and that he wouldnt have pics till october... Chill out till then guys... Hes probably not gonna want to show anyone anything with all the shit talking...LOL

Whatever... 31k..must be a nice setup... i wonder how much sog spent so far on his... gotta be up there.


----------



## smppro (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry but i think thats all over kill, especially since you said you had to save up your money for, maybe if the money was just laying around doing nothing i could understand. Youe giant security doors have 1 major problem for you, if somebody does want in that room they are coming for the guy with the key which is you.


----------



## smppro (Aug 11, 2009)

If you dont have pics or the equipment then why start talking about it?


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 11, 2009)

just show me the hole in the ground or
tape the blueprints to a wall, stand back a take a pic, then up load


----------



## Teeg420 (Aug 11, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> u have 3 posts and u call bullshit...your Sad!!My room cost $5000.00+


Thats cause your an idiot, come out to cali where the big boys are. Sorry i dont post on a hobbyist site like RIU. Try ICMAG, and 5k aint shit thats just the tip of the iceberg if you want a real room, how many lights you running again? oh yea a measly 800 watts haha. 

dont let my low post count fool you man, try a $1,000 to 2,000 for every 1k of lighting for set up. So lemme think i run 3kw vertical, and 4kw flat so yea i think im well qualified to call BULLSHIT! now go get back to your little oragnic soil grow. 

how long you been growing? a year please. I didnt attack you nor was my comment directed at you but you wanted play so be it. 

when you pull a pound then we can talk, btw your still pretty new huh cause 400 watt lights dont pentetrate very much and by the looks of the bush in your avi you better get the butter cause it looks like theirs gonna be POPCORN!! mmm pop pop.

Oh yea I am a medical provider in the great state of cali for a reputable co op. 

havnt had my morning coffee and bowl so if sounded a little brash i meant it.

215 compliant oh yea... dont hate man.


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

did u get that coffee and bowl u soo needed ???


----------



## Teeg420 (Aug 11, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Fuck This Thread is Full Of NEWBIE'S.........Their just mad cause they dont know how to build a sick room...........Thats all


Just so you know the old timers have been growing a lot longer than the world wide web, so you judging people base on their rep is a newbie mistake, plus most rep comes from bullshit forums like toke and talk.


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 11, 2009)

Trust me when I say this, I know Teeg personally and this guy knows his shit. 

Dam Teeg, come here and start raggin, get your post count up you MC.. HAHAH

But yeah listen to this man!


----------



## SuicidalGuy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah i think that teeg needs some coffee this morning. Wake up to folgers in your house.


----------



## Teeg420 (Aug 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> did u get that coffee and bowl u soo needed ???


alright got my coffee and bowl thanks tilemaster, sometimes i get a little peeved when people call you out, a lot of people on forums are constantly making new names so they don't compromise security. Some people don't need the recognition not all of us want to be "PotStars." 

I like helping people out and i grow cause its my passion, just ask my homey JeepBeep i was way more than happy to help rectify his problems in his aero/ebb and flow creation.


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 11, 2009)

Hes always hot and steamy like this, I usally just have to toke bowls while he is talking, but he does know his Ish. 

He was my sensi, and I his young padewon'

I guess I just get my morning bowls in a bit earlier.

BTW i picked up some laced chewing gum... dam it was pretty good.



SuicidalGuy said:


> Yeah i think that teeg needs some coffee this morning. Wake up to folgers in your house.


----------



## Teeg420 (Aug 11, 2009)

JeepBeep said:


> Trust me when I say this, I know Teeg personally and this guy knows his shit.
> 
> Dam Teeg, come here and start raggin, get your post count up you MC.. HAHAH
> 
> But yeah listen to this man!


what up boracho! yea i didnt come here raggin just stating my opinion, plus like someone else said if it smells like a turd and looks like a turd i dont have to taste it to know its a turd.

alright enough thread jacking.

Lemme see some pics of that "platinum og kush"


----------



## Teeg420 (Aug 11, 2009)

JeepBeep said:


> Hes always hot and steamy like this, I usally just have to toke bowls while he is talking, but he does know his Ish.
> 
> He was my sensi, and I his young padewon'
> 
> ...


hot and steamy whoa man. 

I still gotta make it down there just trying get time off, looks like ill be going to seatle for a week in september.

what was the flavor of the gum? and you still going to that co op we went into last time?


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 11, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> *My grow room....*
> 
> *it has a mother room (Spare Bedroom)*
> 
> ...


That "not a grow room" pic made me lol really hard.


----------



## jberry (Aug 11, 2009)

im pretty sure this guy isnt coming back... just close this thread and save the drama for your mama.


----------



## commonbean (Aug 11, 2009)

I love you guys who let your like 8 billion points go to your head. I know that some of you with a lot of posts actually know what your talking about, a lot of you have helped me, thanks. But for the rest of you, points for making the most posts don't mean shit when it comes to growing or knowing what you're talking about. I am setting up my first grow, and have very few points. However my degrees in plant breeding, and knowledge about breeding and growing crops, will give me a great advantage. When I call someone out and ask if this is even real, it has nothing to do with being a "newbie" and everything to do with knowing what is necessary for a good grow, and what is not. $31K on a grow room seems unnecessary. I know nothing of the situation, maybe it is necessary where he is. My question is this: if you have $31K to spend on a grow room, and it is NECESSARY to spend this in your area, why not sink that $31K into moving to a more secure location? As a scientist, I'm a skeptic, and I'm skeptical of this guy. I think he's either lying, or he's nuts. Sell your house, use that $31K toward a new one on some land outside the city, and spend $5k on a room. 

But that's just me, and I only have 13 points, so what do I know, right?


----------



## commonbean (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, and now I have 14 posts, so I bet I'll be a better grower now than when I only had 13.

And this makes 15. I can feel my growing skills increasing as I type.


----------



## vertise (Aug 11, 2009)

I just purchased a bank. I am growing inside a vault.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 11, 2009)

31k for a room.. but cant spend 200 on a camera to take pics


----------



## Teeg420 (Aug 11, 2009)

commonbean said:


> Oh, and now I have 14 posts, so I bet I'll be a better grower now than when I only had 13.
> 
> And this makes 15. I can feel my growing skills increasing as I type.


haha you better watch out im at 14! Just right behind you commonbean.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 11, 2009)

commonbean said:


> Oh, and now I have 14 posts, so I bet I'll be a better grower now than when I only had 13.
> 
> And this makes 15. I can feel my growing skills increasing as I type.



no one ever said your a bad or inexperienced grower for having a low post count, i did call someone out cus it was jus dumb noob shit they were saying alot of the dumb shit that goes around here are from newbies to the site and thier post count reflects that... theres alot of members that are basically regurgatators in the since they read or heard it somewhere and spouted it out here so many times that thier post count is crazy lmao... experience usually shows in the post... as for the rep thing i think its a bunch of bs to try and say someone is better because of the rep points to me a thankyou is more rewarding......


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 12, 2009)

kho20 said:


> no one ever said your a bad or inexperienced grower for having a low post count, i did call someone out cus it was jus dumb noob shit they were saying alot of the dumb shit that goes around here are from newbies to the site and thier post count reflects that... theres alot of members that are basically regurgatators in the since they read or heard it somewhere and spouted it out here so many times that thier post count is crazy lmao... experience usually shows in the post... as for the rep thing i think its a bunch of bs to try and say someone is better because of the rep points to me a thankyou is more rewarding......


 
Thank you.........................


----------



## $thaghettogreenthumb$ (Aug 21, 2009)

u know this sites about sharin info n helpin fellow growers....u fools got alot of nerve to sit here n hate on this dude n jusdge a book by its cover cuz he spent that much $ on his growroom...but a few points

1. ur hatin on his plans before there r even pics or any ideas posted, yet u r sittin here wasting ur time talkn shit...who seems like the fuckin moron...u or him?
2. When he does set his op up...n it jus may b the dope-est system u have ever seen (possibly)....then ull b ridin his dick n subscribing n askin questions
3. mabye he jus has money, not likes its comin from ur pocket so what the fuck does the amount from "HIS' income that he spent on his "op" really have to do with u
4. if u arnt gunna encourage people to expand their knowledge n skills on/in growing n let them make their own mistakes n learn from them...then why not skip his post, shut the fuck up, n go about ur biz?

little food for thought....it bothers me when i see people excited about their new mission their on...n u girls keep e-hating lol....get a job or grow sumn...n if it isnt positive feedback or sum helpful tips for him.....then please.........shut the fuck up lol cuz nobody cares


----------



## vertise (Aug 21, 2009)

oh man shut up


----------



## OregonMeds (Aug 21, 2009)

Why is this thread still going after all this time with no pics and just arguing? If I were a mod I'd close it, just worthless.


----------



## growinman (Aug 21, 2009)

........anybody remember that thread with that kid and a viper.......Dodge Viper......I cant think of his name.................
TRENT........ I think it was here, but this dude was out there and the thread had like 300 and something pages..........never did have a pic, just talk for months, then disappeared.........enough people believed him that they figure he just finally got busted or something..........

I am not saying who's real or not---I really dont give a rat's ass either way. Some funny shit though........

Peace everybody, and have a great weekend!

gman

edit: just here working on my post count and growing skills, haha!


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 21, 2009)

We are all waiting on October.


----------



## vertise (Aug 22, 2009)

there are alot of newbies and people with few posts that find this thread. its shocking cause i mean come on i cant find a post a day old unless i subscribe.....


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Greendude (Aug 22, 2009)

+reps lunsh. I'm a general contractor and I have built several of these room , most ppl call them panic room. But if you have one and its sitting idol why not grow in it . GL


----------



## Shredder111 (Aug 22, 2009)

cowboyframer said:


> we are all waiting on october.


 
word aveetar


----------



## Shredder111 (Aug 22, 2009)

Who run this mother fucker? Kingggsppppppppaaaaaadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..


----------



## smppro (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok i check back and that guy hasnt posted or anything so im going to hijack this thread, sorry.

What better than a $31k grow? How bout a 30k WATT grow.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=120888


----------



## Wohjew (Aug 23, 2009)

bring it on


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 23, 2009)

smppro said:


> Ok i check back and that guy hasnt posted or anything so im going to hijack this thread, sorry.
> 
> What better than a $31k grow? How bout a 30k WATT grow.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=120888


 

omfg.. I am speechless.. Talk about Balls OF Steel.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 23, 2009)

hmm this wil be a nice thread when it has pics in it ........... I can make a thread saying i am going to build a million dollar op but if its not true with pics to back it up then why even start a thread


----------



## genfranco (Aug 23, 2009)

i just hope you all didnt scare him off....lol


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 23, 2009)

smppro said:


> Ok i check back and that guy hasnt posted or anything so im going to hijack this thread, sorry.
> 
> What better than a $31k grow? How bout a 30k WATT grow.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=120888


 
wow i read that whole thread.. The OP hasnt posted in mnths.. Either something "bad" happened or he got SMART and realized posting an illegal 30lb a mnth grow op on the interwebz wasnt very smart lol.
Wow some peoples balls are bigger than there brains


----------



## genfranco (Aug 23, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> wow i read that whole thread.. The OP hasnt posted in mnths.. Either something "bad" happened or he got SMART and realized posting an illegal 30lb a mnth grow op on the interwebz wasnt very smart lol.
> Wow some peoples balls are bigger than there brains


you know your pretty right about that... If i was doing a commercial grow of a scale like that i wouldnt post it. 

he aint comin back...... Unsubscribing right now... l8er peeps...


----------



## JimmyPot (Aug 23, 2009)

This type of setup gets you busted I would think but I dont really know.Dreamer im thinking pot makes you do that for sure.Dream on son!


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 23, 2009)

HMM.. why is that this is the only thread that doesnt show up my USERCP under "recent posts" when I post in it?


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 23, 2009)

genfranco said:


> you know your pretty right about that... If i was doing a commercial grow of a scale like that i wouldnt post it.
> 
> he aint comin back...... Unsubscribing right now... l8er peeps...


 
I was talking about that guy eminem from that link I quoted above.. But I doubt seriously that the OP of THIS thread will be back either.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 23, 2009)

well we still have two months so lets hope he comes back,

i will give him tell novemeber then i will get out.


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know about this guy, but I'm thinking something happened to em, cause he hasn't logged on since 8-7. I hope his balls weren't bigger than his brain.
Cowboy


----------



## kho20 (Aug 23, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> HMM.. why is that this is the only thread that doesnt show up my USERCP under "recent posts" when I post in it?


itll only show up once after that it only shows up recent posts in new threads for some reason or at least mine does


----------



## doobnVA (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't doubt for a moment that building an entire room from the ground up and filling it with growing equipment would cost AT LEAST 30K, and that's if you're doing most of the work yourself.

What bothers me about the OP is that his "sketch of the plans done in mspaint" is too large of a file to upload. From MSpaint? Really? Too large? REally??!! A .bmp file that's too big to upload to the forum, and it's just a sketch? I don't buy that AT ALL.


----------



## pencap (Aug 23, 2009)

Can not believe people are reading this again!* I'm gonna* grow a pound of skunk with a large firecracker and an eyedropper....In Carlsbad Caverns....I'll put up pics in April....have a year long visitors pass.....and a ranger badge! I just need to find an eyedropper and a firecracker.......oh....can anyone loan me a 30k$ camera? Heres a pic from my first firecracker attempt...I know this shit works....





This is how I'm gonna get it out of the cave...


----------



## Roll it bitch (Aug 29, 2009)

sounds like a plan stan!!!! good luck bro and say smoke the draw and fuck the law


----------



## myxedup (Aug 29, 2009)

In regards to the doors and for the sake of being inconspicuous, I think you would be much better off with a cheap ass door for the entrance that doesn't say shit about what you have going on and then have a single security door behind that. I agree with what everyones else is saying, you happen across a building with a bank vault door that's going to get your attention and then when you have someone who is in most likelihood stoned rolling up to it every day..... i think you get the point. 
Other than the door aspect though, I think this grow area should be awesome in the long run. Just don't let something that obvious shut it down in the first few months of op.


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 29, 2009)

If anyone would like to see a $15,000 grow setup for REAL, you can check the 10,000 watt grow link in my sig. It's still in the early stages ( no plants yet ), but construction is almost done, and most of the equipment is in.

I started watchin this thread when I was startin to plan my own grow, and I must say, I've been dissappointed from the beginning.

Anyway, if you'd like, come check out my thread. No bullshit here.

If not, maybe he'll pull somethin out, maybe not. Are you gonna wait till October???

Here's a little teaser................












Peace all, and I hope to see some of you sometime!!!


----------



## gimmenobammerweed (Aug 29, 2009)

no way bro you wouldn't be airing out your business on the internet if that were true.


----------



## juicman (Aug 29, 2009)

they have this new infrared blocking material you can pad the outside of the room with. its relatively inexpensive, i would look into that and invest in that considering how much youve already invested. help detract attention to your place. anyways wish you luck


----------



## cowboyframer (Aug 30, 2009)

Riz is 100% legit and legal. Hell he said he already notified the local pd and might offer them a walk through. No BS there.


----------



## kstrio (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice room man)


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Oct 1, 2009)

Well Ladies, It is officially october!

Lets see some pics of this badboy..


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Oct 1, 2009)

If it does exist that is.. I wont hate or question like everyone else.. Just show me the pics


----------



## john mcrules (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok October is here. Do we get an update or did ya mean October of 2010?


----------



## riznob10000 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm callin bullshit.


----------



## smppro (Oct 1, 2009)

nooo just let it die!


----------



## naturalhigh (Oct 6, 2009)

u guys are still talking about this redickulous thread....wow close this now mods...


----------



## HeadBusta740 (Oct 6, 2009)

can i have the 20 mins i just wasted reading this back plz? ty


----------



## genfranco (Oct 6, 2009)

*Ok people.. 

As smppro was trying to tell you peeps ... let it die.. if you stop posting on this then it will just fade away... 

Please understand this....*


----------



## kho20 (Oct 6, 2009)

honestly i think it should be closed at the end of the month if the op doesnt post up before then


----------



## Shredder111 (Oct 7, 2009)

No, we feel the need to continue!


----------



## True Stoner (Oct 7, 2009)

So i wentt hrough 15 pages and Lunshbox the dude that started this thread hasnt posted yet so whatthe hell is he a shit talker or what???? Im in the process of building my little room and man i suck at the tools. Im not a fucking carpenter so its taking a little longer!!!


----------



## Askeezy (Oct 8, 2009)

ASKEEZY in here to keep this thread alive.
BUMP BUMP BUMP.
No seriously i wanna see this shit, i bet he does it.


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 8, 2009)

This stupid thread will live on forever at this rate. Maybe he got the super doors installed and he got trapped inside and is slowly starving to death.

Bump...


----------



## Askeezy (Oct 8, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> This stupid thread will live on forever at this rate. Maybe he got the super doors installed and he got trapped inside and is slowly starving to death.
> 
> Bump...


Yeah it will, and that would suck.
Maybee though.
Ill give it to november.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2009)

Askeezy said:


> Yeah it will, and that would suck.
> Maybee though.
> Ill give it to november.


I hate your kind.. your a retard. Go try and be funny somewhere else dumb ass. were trying to kill the thread and you come on here like a dumb ass wanting to bump it... I bet your the one that throws the rock at the glass house when people ask you not too... Idiot. 

- rep


----------



## Askeezy (Oct 8, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I hate your kind.. your a retard. Go try and be funny somewhere else dumb ass. were trying to kill the thread and you come on here like a dumb ass wanting to bump it... I bet your the one that throws the rock at the glass house when people ask you not too... Idiot.
> 
> - rep



HAHAHAHHAAH
give me neg rep i dont care.
but you posting on here just bumpred it up again lol.


----------



## peu4000 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bump for the lulz!


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Oct 15, 2009)

Alright let this shit die its not happening. Sorry guys


----------



## Askeezy (Dec 21, 2009)

Soooooooo?


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Skypilot2370 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Shredder111 (Jul 16, 2010)

Live Thread, LIVE!!!!!!


----------



## couchlock907 (Jul 16, 2010)

thats what i'm talking about


----------



## icantseemyface (Jul 16, 2010)

i wish i had 30g


----------



## dazed97232 (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't believe all you folks thought this guy was legit! Classic.


----------



## Vento (Jul 16, 2010)

me thinks the OP is talkiing out of his poop shoot


----------



## icantseemyface (Jul 16, 2010)

Vento said:


> View attachment 1048158
> 
> me thinks the OP is talkiing out of his poop shoot


wow ur a nerd


----------



## cjishigh (Jul 16, 2010)

Wtf?????!!!!!


----------



## Vento (Jul 16, 2010)

icantseemyface said:


> wow ur a nerd


haha Im a nerd ?... your kiddin right ?

Here is a clip from a post YOU made ...



> safe dawg, im not really looking to use any nutrients cause i cnt afford any more crap bt ima have to tie them down.... again lol


 Dawg ? .... safe ? .... You sound like a gangsta ...lol... and no money ?



I got one word for you muppet ! .... *DON'T*


lol ... nerd ....pfft


----------



## your.highness (Jul 16, 2010)

I never really post on different sites that I am active on, but Teeg.... that's what's up my dude. Don't mind the Home Depot farmer.... but yea, here in Cali... we don't mess around. Prop 215 Patient for over 6 years now LEGAL STATUS. I spent 3 years as an apprentice for a handfull of growers you would self-destruct if you tried to battle their harvest. I've spent $15k on a redundant generator alone; so $5k is a joke. I'm not going to get into it, but even at $100k, that's about the beginning to even show up to real growth.

I would say Teeg is legit on the yields.


----------

